# what is a healthy dog food for my goldens?



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I have fed Nutro in the past with great results. I currently have my little one on Purina but will be switching her over to something else (Likely Nutro)

Feed what works best for your dog. What may be a good food for one isnt a good one for another. Some dogs do well on Orijen, some Purina and some believe it or not Pedigree (though I personally wont feed Pedigree) I know theres a couple members who feed it with great results. I have learned over the last few months is to not care what others think of my food. I feed what I can afford and what mine do okay on (though my large guy is a little hard to feed because of his allergies).

I think Canidae, Natural Balance, Nutro, Black Hawk and Eukanuba are available to you. My cousin is in Victoria and she feeds Black Hawk to hers.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I know Oz doesnt have a many varieties as the US...Never seen some that they talk about here...So have you tried Pro Plan(Purina)? I found it was great for my previous dog.
I know you said you feed Purina but Super coat did nothing for my dog at all..In fact he wouldnt touch it in the end.. 
Another idea may be if you have thought of feeding raw with Vets all Natural (from City Farmers or Better Pets and Gardens) use 400 gms mince ( I think it may be less than that) and a sachet of the mix... its really easy to feed that way.
Good luck in your quest for a better food for your dogs I'm sure you will get lots of ideas on here.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Try to feed a raw food diet, if you do it right it's the healthiest possible dog food IMO


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## broncobaby (Mar 27, 2013)

I feed my 1.5 yr golden Purina Pro Plan. My vet suggests between Pro Plan and the Science Diet. I think it's important to look at the ingredients when you choose his food. A lot of dog food has mostly fillings such as corn. You want to find one that actually provides him protein and calories such as chicken, rice, lamp, etc.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I do a combination of Raw, dehydrated and Fromm's dry. I rotate these. I try to use only the best quality and grain free.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Out of what I am seeing may be available to you, I would narrow in on Canidae, Nutro, Eagle Pack, and Eukanuba... in that order. Countless dogs do fantastic on Eukanuba and we used it for a loooooong time, but if you have the other options available to you as well, I would give those a try first  Canidae in particular is always wheat/corn/soy free so if those were the potential causes of your girls' reactions, they would be eliminated right off the bat.


----------



## Blackberie (Dec 13, 2012)

I really recommend Evo. It's my only choice. Since you leave down under there is actually a really great but expensive brand called Ziwawee I think. You can look it up on mrchewy.com Also I have done a ton of research on dog food, and you want the one that has the lowest amount of carbohydrates and that is grain free. Dogfoodadvisor.com has some amazing information on what dogs really need. A lot of companies will throw more grains and carbs into food because it's cheaper. You want high protein and vegetables, low carbs and grains. Evo is my choice.


----------



## FinnHokie (Apr 17, 2013)

*Looking for a good food for my 6 month golden*

Hi! My 6 month golden has had trouble with every food we have tried. We have been to the vet to have his stool checked and it comes back clean. He has diarrhea with everything. We thought it was a chicken allergy but the lamb isn't any better. We went to chicken and rice (homemade) and he is much better with this but we dont want him to miss out on the other nutrients and do not want to rely on making all of his food. 

Recently he has developed a limp. The vet says it is Panosteitis and is normal. I am beginning to wonder if the two are related at all. He acts completely normal otherwise. 

Any suggestions on either of these? 

Thanks!!


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

I would highly recommend a raw diet. Doesn't matter where you live or what is available to you - a raw diet is the same world wide - well, protein sources will change via the country, but not too greatly!


----------



## BlueChopper (Apr 15, 2013)

A raw diet is the healthiest possible diet for a dog. Kibble wise, go with either Orijen, Acana or Merrick.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm also in Oz, I use supercoat and it works well for me. I also feed a bone with marrow exposed, and I'll add green beans and a bit of what we have to his biscuits. If I switched from supercoat I'd probably try science diet, but only if I had to. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

Blackberie said:


> I really recommend Evo. It's my only choice. Since you leave down under there is actually a really great but expensive brand called Ziwawee I think. You can look it up on mrchewy.com Also I have done a ton of research on dog food, and you want the one that has the lowest amount of carbohydrates and that is grain free. Dogfoodadvisor.com has some amazing information on what dogs really need. A lot of companies will throw more grains and carbs into food because it's cheaper. You want high protein and vegetables, low carbs and grains. Evo is my choice.


I'm thinking of trying the Evo. My girls also needs to lose about 10 lbs. Do you think this might be a good dog food with grain to use? Need something that will make her coat pretty like it use to be before, using Royal Canine-Low Fat.


----------

